# Moving a 12'x30' Workshop Building x-country



## CWO4Mann

Amazing what I find on the Internet.  And I am glad to be here!  I figured I could find a forum like this and ask my question.  Thanks in advance!

I have a wooden work shop building, 12 feet wide by 30 feet long.   It is regular stick built construction, T111 siding, a roll up door at one end, a window and a pedestrian door.  It was made and sold by the "Dirksen" Company.  I have it sited in my yard area on concrete posts, wired for 220/110, gas, water and air.  I use it as my work shop.

Here's the deal, I am going to be transferred to Fallon, NV next September; we have located a place to live and so forth, but I sure don't want to part with my work shop.  It originally cost me only $3,000 and since that time I've put in drywall, engine stands, chain hoists, overhead trolley electric hoist, and so forth.  Oh, and a/c for the summer and gas heat for the winter.

OK, now,  "The Little Woman" has already Authorized me to purchase a new truck for the drive out to Nevada from Middle Tennessee.  When I suggested to her that a Ford F450 would be nice, she said, "Sure .. but I get to have a new hunting rifle or three ..."

Sounds like a deal to me.

Now for the serious questions:

What kind of gyrations, nut-rolls, goat-ropes and other assorted pains in the patutie am I going to go through to get the shed out yonder.  I spend some 30 years in the US Army doing stuff like driving an M88 Tank Retriever, the Reo/AMG 10-Ton Prime  Mover; and so forth.  So, I am not, shall we say, unacquainted with towing big, long and heavy stuff.  Also I have a CDL issued by the  state of Tennessee ...

Here is what I am thinking, and please you alls, put in your two cents worth!

1.  I get a 30 foot triple axle flat bed fifth wheel trailer with brakes at this end and sell same at the other end --  I am thinking 3-axle because total weight is going to be about 12,000 lbs to 15,000 lbs when the work shop is packed full;

2.  I put a nice fifth wheel package on the F450, because we will be pulling a 4xhorse trailer out in Nevada.

3.  I fix up the usual lights and flashers and tv camera on the workshop building; and hang a "Wide Load" poster on the rear; use my nail gun with furring strips to tightly wrap some blue tarp over the roof so the shingles stay put;

4.  I use the winch to pull the shed up onto the trailer; using 2" PVC Pipe filled with concrete as rollers under the shed's skids;

5.  I use cross braces made from 2x4's inside to do an "X" sort of thing every 4 feet to eliminate sway and to add internal strength.

6.  I do a careful weight and balance routine on the shed and trailer to make sure the load isn't going anyplace forward or backwards;

6-1/2  There will be a 300 gal Diesel fuel tank at the front of the truck bed, full of Deisel, of course.

7.  I back up and hook up; Momma gets in the other truck with the horse trailer and away we go.

8.  Some where from someone I bet that I have to get some permits, maybe?

OK, friends and neighbors, hit me with all the bad stuff that is going to happen along the way.

I know this has been a long post, but I am looking forward to hearing from you all.

Best to All,

Dave


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Dave,
Welcome to FF. That's a heck of an undertaking moving that building cross country. Since it's wider than 8' you may need wide load permits and possibly escorts in the various states, but I don't know for sure.
For some reason the 8' width limit hits my mind.


----------



## Doc

Welcome to FF Dave.  I'm glad you found us.  

Interesting question.   I would suggest you keep the weight down by removing the tools from the shed.  
Tie downs for a load like that would also be a concern to me.  More is better.  Are you planning to use chains or straps ..or both?  
There are companies that haul large items.  I've dealt with them before about moving big boats that didn't have a trailer.  Seems like before you incure a whole lot of cost it might be worth checking with the long haulers and see what they would charge.  Especially since you are also towing a horse trailer along with yall.
I'll think more on this and hope you'll post more info as you get it.


----------



## BigAl RIP

8'6" is max legal width .Legal height is 13'6" I believe .  You'll need wide load permits from every state you pass through I believe . You may need pilot cars also . Check with Highway Patrol .
 To me it just might be better to sale that unit where its at and build another one when you get to Nevada . The savings on fuel and permits is going to further offset that cost too .  To me it would not be worth it . 


   Oh and by the way , Welcome to FF .


----------



## California

Welcome!

You certainly need to check the Oversize Load regulations for every state you cross. Before departing. Here's a little background. FHWA Oversize rules. (scroll down to page 7.) 

Here (and probably the same in all the southwest states) you would need to take out a Special Permit based on a written plan. It would control the route and which hours are permissible. I'm pretty sure you need an escort car behind you with a revolving beacon or something on the freeways. You might need a second one in front for taking a 14 ft load down a 2 lane road. Your pilot car drivers may need special licenses. I doubt the horse trailer qualifies as one of the pilot cars. Looking at that FHWA doc I referenced, you might even need  to pay for a State Trooper to shadow you clear across some states.

And your Permit application might need a structural engineer's signoff that the the load won't get flopped over by crosswind etc.

I think I would start by consulting with a mobile home delivery service.

It might be cheaper to duplicate the building at the destination. Maybe strip all your improvements out of the old shell and just take them.

Fallon? I don't think many people stay there forever. Maybe all your improvements should be mounted on pallets or something.

Good luck with this!


ps I see Al just said it, simpler. 

Again, good luck!


----------



## urednecku

Welcome to FF!
I understand wanting to take the workshop with you, but I agree with the others. It'll be a pain. Check with movers, a few phone calls to the various Highway Patrol offices, and check the price of a new building. You can get some pretty good estimates right here on the internet.


After thought, I'd check the price of a new building first, it might help make up your mind for ya. 
Good luck, & keep us informed.


----------



## Erik

by any chance was your 12x30 building a kit?
can you pull the ridge cap off and split the roof, pull down the walls, and transport it flat?  that would at least keep you inside the 8' limit, and while alot of effort on both ends, not as much as what you're talking about to load it up - and a lot cheaper than the cross country permits.

option 2 would be to call a mobile home transport company and see what they'd charge, unless you REALLY want that f450.  (BTW saw a 00 f550 on the local auction sheet yesterday with utility body for $22k)

and welcome to the forum!
what kind of/caliber hunting rifle the wife looking for?


----------



## Trakternut

Yeah, I'd go along with the rest who advised leaving the building right where it's at.  Instead of that big trailer, buy yourself a nice big enclosed "job trailer" which could hold all  your tools and other equipment for the haul out there. Those trailers sell really well too.  Heck! You might even decide to keep the trailer once you've got it!  I always dreamed of a 30-footer with generator/welder, workbench, and assorted tools that could be hauled right to where you're working.


----------



## CWO4Mann

OhioTC18 said:


> Dave,
> Welcome to FF. That's a heck of an undertaking moving that building cross country. Since it's wider than 8' you may need wide load permits and possibly escorts in the various states, but I don't know for sure.
> For some reason the 8' width limit hits my mind.




Thanks for the reply!  I just finished doing a bunch of on-line investigating, and anytime the load goes over 8 feet wide, well ... it becomes a PITA.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## CWO4Mann

Doc said:


> Welcome to FF Dave.  I'm glad you found us.
> 
> Interesting question.   I would suggest you keep the weight down by removing the tools from the shed.
> Tie downs for a load like that would also be a concern to me.  More is better.  Are you planning to use chains or straps ..or both?
> There are companies that haul large items.  I've dealt with them before about moving big boats that didn't have a trailer.  Seems like before you incure a whole lot of cost it might be worth checking with the long haulers and see what they would charge.  Especially since you are also towing a horse trailer along with yall.
> I'll think more on this and hope you'll post more info as you get it.




Hoo Eeee, I've been checking with some long-haulers and it gonna cost and arm and a leg ... as in about $10,000.

Guess I better regroup my forces and figure out another way to get over the hill,

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## CWO4Mann

California said:


> Welcome!
> 
> You certainly need to check the Oversize Load regulations for every state you cross. Before departing. Here's a little background. FHWA Oversize rules. (scroll down to page 7.)
> 
> Here (and probably the same in all the southwest states) you would need to take out a Special Permit based on a written plan. It would control the route and which hours are permissible. I'm pretty sure you need an escort car behind you with a revolving beacon or something on the freeways. You might need a second one in front for taking a 14 ft load down a 2 lane road. Your pilot car drivers may need special licenses. I doubt the horse trailer qualifies as one of the pilot cars. Looking at that FHWA doc I referenced, you might even need  to pay for a State Trooper to shadow you clear across some states.
> 
> And your Permit application might need a structural engineer's signoff that the the load won't get flopped over by crosswind etc.
> 
> I think I would start by consulting with a mobile home delivery service.
> 
> It might be cheaper to duplicate the building at the destination. Maybe strip all your improvements out of the old shell and just take them.
> 
> Fallon? I don't think many people stay there forever. Maybe all your improvements should be mounted on pallets or something.
> 
> Good luck with this!
> 
> 
> ps I see Al just said it, simpler.
> 
> Again, good luck!




Hey!  Thanks for the pointer to those regulations.

I do believe you and the rest of the crew are correct.  I'm going to start looking at finding a place out in Fallon with an already built work shop area.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## CWO4Mann

Erik said:


> by any chance was your 12x30 building a kit?
> can you pull the ridge cap off and split the roof, pull down the walls, and transport it flat?  that would at least keep you inside the 8' limit, and while alot of effort on both ends, not as much as what you're talking about to load it up - and a lot cheaper than the cross country permits.
> 
> option 2 would be to call a mobile home transport company and see what they'd charge, unless you REALLY want that f450.  (BTW saw a 00 f550 on the local auction sheet yesterday with utility body for $22k)
> 
> and welcome to the forum!
> what kind of/caliber hunting rifle the wife looking for?




Huummmm, I had a vision of taking a chain saw and starting at the ridge line ....  

I guess if I decide not to move the shed, Momma will tell me to get my Toyota T-100 fixed up ...

She's looking around for a .223, I think .. she likes the Ruger Mini-14 ... I have a Husquvarna .270 with iron sights which I have owned since I was in high school.  .270 with Nosler 140 grain hollow points will work for anything I would want to eat. 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## CWO4Mann

Trakternut said:


> Yeah, I'd go along with the rest who advised leaving the building right where it's at.  Instead of that big trailer, buy yourself a nice big enclosed "job trailer" which could hold all  your tools and other equipment for the haul out there. Those trailers sell really well too.  Heck! You might even decide to keep the trailer once you've got it!  I always dreamed of a 30-footer with generator/welder, workbench, and assorted tools that could be hauled right to where you're working.




The more I think about it the more your advice sounds like a Good Thing ...  We are going to have to get a 4 x horse trailer anyway when we get out there to the Promised Land.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## Trakternut

See, now, a move like that in North Dakota would be a cake walk!  Just get a haystack mover, load your shed on it, hook it up to a tractor and go right down the middle of the road. People would think you were a farmer and you wouldn't get bothered at all. No permits, no pilot cars.......Hell! You probably wouldn't even need to turn the hazard lights on, on the tractor.
Oh, and do it after dark, too. that's the way farmers do it!


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Some of us farmers do not even have a haystack mover.


----------



## urednecku

Trakternut said:


> See, now, a move like that in North Dakota would be a cake walk!  Just get a haystack mover, load your shed on it, hook it up to a tractor and go right down the middle of the road. People would think you were a farmer and you wouldn't get bothered at all. No permits, no pilot cars.......Hell! You probably wouldn't even need to turn the hazard lights on, on the tractor.
> Oh, and do it after dark, too. that's the way farmers do it!



Ya ain't talkin' with yer mouth full, are ya?


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Trakternut said:


> See, now, a move like that in North Dakota would be a cake walk!  Just get a haystack mover, load your shed on it, hook it up to a tractor and go right down the middle of the road. People would think you were a farmer and you wouldn't get bothered at all. No permits, no pilot cars.......Hell! You probably wouldn't even need to turn the hazard lights on, on the tractor.
> Oh, and do it after dark, too. that's the way farmers do it!



Around here if it is after dark all you have to do is stick a flashlight in the end of a bale so you have a light on the back of the trailer


----------



## Trakternut

Yup! I spent the first 16 yrs. of my life on a farm, have worked in ag-related industries a good share of my life. I appreciate farmers immensely. The above statement was tongue in cheek.  However, it's *almost* true.


----------



## Trakternut

Now be nice to me, or I'll tell AW and your <ahem> "afternoon delight" will a*mount* to nothing more than a Hershey bar and a Co-cola!


----------



## CWO4Mann

Trakternut said:


> Yup! I spent the first 16 yrs. of my life on a farm, have worked in ag-related industries a good share of my life. I appreciate farmers immensely. The above statement was tongue in cheek.  However, it's *almost* true.



Heh!  My daddy would have me sit on top of the bales with a flashlight -- see, here in Tennessee, it really IS OK to do all of that .... 

As much as I love the farm, I done wrung my last chicken's neck, shoveled my last load of pig shit, and got bit by an ornery goat about 45 years ago.

Cheers!

Dave


----------



## California

jim slagle said:


> Around here if it is after dark all you have to do is stick a flashlight in the end of a bale so you have a light on the back of the trailer


Trouble is, his route goes through 3-4 state capitals (Nashville?) and some more major cities - St Louis, KS, etc.

I doubt they still allow the flashlight trick.


----------



## Erik

CWO4Mann said:


> Huummmm, I had a vision of taking a chain saw and starting at the ridge line ....
> 
> I guess if I decide not to move the shed, Momma will tell me to get my Toyota T-100 fixed up ...
> 
> She's looking around for a .223, I think .. she likes the Ruger Mini-14 ... I have a Husquvarna .270 with iron sights which I have owned since I was in high school.  .270 with Nosler 140 grain hollow points will work for anything I would want to eat.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


 
Husky makes nice tools.rifle, chainsaw, etc...mini-14's are nice, but accessories will eat you alive.  (spare 20 round factory mags run $50 new)have her check out the savage/stevens bolt action rifles - they can be purchased "set up" for varminting for under $600 - scope and all.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Erik said:


> Husky makes nice tools.rifle, chainsaw, etc...mini-14's are nice, but accessories will eat you alive. (spare 20 round factory mags run $50 new)have her check out the savage/stevens bolt action rifles - they can be purchased "set up" for varminting for under $600 - scope and all.


 
 Don't get caught hunting *"Big Game"* with a 20 round *"loaded"* clip or your in for a big $$$$ fine and trouble in most states . I think the max is 4 or 5 shells total .


----------



## Erik

mini-14 comes with a 5 round "hunting" magazine.
acessories - such as the 20 round factory magazine for plinking are pricey.
sorry if i sounded like I was advocating using the 20 rounders for hunting.
the thought didn't actually occur to me since the .223 rem isn't legal for anything larger than coyote/feral dog in kansas.  .243 is the minimum for deer and I'm not sure what elk requires.


----------



## BigAl RIP

Erik said:


> *sorry if i sounded like I was advocating using the 20 rounders for hunting*.
> the thought didn't actually occur to me since the .223 rem isn't legal for anything larger than coyote/feral dog in kansas. .243 is the minimum for deer and I'm not sure what elk requires.


 

 I never thought that at all . Just something triggered my old brain and I thought I would mention it . 
 Big Al


----------



## Erik

cool.
is a good reminder.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Sooooo.... what happened?


----------



## thcri RIP

Deadly Sushi said:


> Sooooo.... what happened?




Sushi, the guy has not been back since the day after he started the thread.  That is what happened.


----------



## Passingtime2

After reading all the other suggestions I gotta say that California hit the nail right on the head.  Pull all your improvements from the basic shed and redo when you get there.

I do however like the challenge of moving it, but wouldn't do it.

Good luck, ABTW, if you decide to move it, when you come thru KS Eric and I will meet you for lunch. OK with you Eric? Your pretty close to I-70, and I'm not that far.

Nica


----------



## Passingtime2

thcri said:


> Sushi, the guy has not been back since the day after he started the thread. That is what happened.


 

He must be busy getting ready for the move ..........

Nica


----------



## Trakternut

....or moving!


----------



## Erik

Passingtime2 said:


> After reading all the other suggestions I gotta say that California hit the nail right on the head.  Pull all your improvements from the basic shed and redo when you get there.
> 
> I do however like the challenge of moving it, but wouldn't do it.
> 
> Good luck, ABTW, if you decide to move it, when you come thru KS Eric and I will meet you for lunch. OK with you Eric? Your pretty close to I-70, and I'm not that far.
> 
> Nica


I'm generally pretty cool with meeting for food.


----------



## Trakternut

One point that was mentioned was the permitting process for moving.  Some states rob and rape you for the overwidth permits. They they route you so far out of line with your path of travel that you put on a ridiculous number if extra miles.
  For the length of move he was contemplating, I'm thinking the extra expense would have put a healthy dent in the cost of a shop building on the new home site.


----------

